# This won't suffocate the babies, right?



## TheServalRat (Feb 21, 2012)

So I looked in my room and found that my pack of 'Sweet Dreams' bedding was still in there. It's practically like cotton, but it's made with animals in mind. 


....But this might keep the babies warm during night, but would it suffocate them if the mother places it on top of them? D:


----------



## TheServalRat (Feb 21, 2012)

Whoop scratch that. Not using it.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

I was going to post frantically for you not to use it. Glad you didn't. That stuff is super dangerous for any animal, the fibers can wrap around toes and necks and can kill the animals, cut toes or tails off, etc. D:


----------



## Paul_Julian (Oct 31, 2011)

What's 'Sweet Dreams' bedding ? Google shows me the quilts, I'd be grateful for explaining, moreover that's dangerous for pets.


----------



## Lycrisa (Mar 10, 2012)

It's awful awful stuff I made the mistake of using once before I knew better. It's marketed for pets but it killed 4 of 6 babies when I had used it (very many years ago)
Teeny tiny thread wrap themselves around anything they can and cut it off like a ingrown collar on a dog.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

It's sold under a few names, but is a cotton-like substance. The threads are not safe.


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

Is quilt batting unsafe too? I've wanted to sew it into some of my ratties things but Ive hesitated thinking it might get wrapped around their feet if they chew up their beds.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Yes, the threads are unsafe. However, if you were to make a bed with batting, and either use it outside the cage or check it daily/twice daily for damage it would probably be okay. ONLY for rats though, not mice, because a rat is less likely to get strangled or decapitated by the stuff.

If you can find a different way to stuff things (like with fabric or fleece scraps) that would be better.


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

Alright thanks.


----------



## Paul_Julian (Oct 31, 2011)

Can anyone please post a pic of such bedding? Attachment doesnt work  In Poland you can buy something like cotton for hamster, http://tablica.pl/oferta/dla-chomika-IDbZJz.html is it something similar ?http://www.aquapicanco.com/shop/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=189&products_id=13595&language=en


----------



## Flashygrrl (Feb 8, 2012)

http://www.petco.com/product/105871...?CoreCat=MM_SmallAnimalSupplies_BeddingLitter


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

yes that is the stuff...dangerous stuff. I am often given it along with surrenders and just toss it.


----------



## Paul_Julian (Oct 31, 2011)

Wow, it should be ok for pets  Good to know, thank you.


----------

